# Hello



## Kevin (May 9, 2007)

Greetings! My name is Kevin and I live in the Washington DC area with my wife, kids and three labrador retrievers. I have been interested in mantids, and raised many species, over the last 38 years (yes years). I became interested in mantids when I was 11 and living in Walton-on-Thames not too far from London. I used to buy mantids from some of the butterfly farms that were popping up in England at the time and was also befriended by the curator or the insect exhibit at London Zoo.

My family eventually moved back to the US but as you can see I never lost interest in mantids.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 9, 2007)

Hi Kevin, welcome to the forum, and thanks so much for the info, most people are afraid to post where they are from( I guess) it's nice to know where our Forum Mates are from, the internet has brought so many people to know about so many things, it seems a shame to not post which country were from.


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2007)

Welcome. Great intro. I wish all new members had the sense to introduce themselves properly! :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (May 9, 2007)

Welcome, Kevin! Glad to have you with us here!


----------



## Ian (May 9, 2007)

Yea, welcome to mantidforum Kevin!


----------



## yen_saw (May 9, 2007)

Kevin, glad to see you finally find this place after years of e-mailing. Welcome.


----------



## robo mantis (May 9, 2007)

Welcome


----------

